# Custom metal aquarium stands



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey does anyone know of a place or person In the gta who makes metal stands of desired dimensions?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

crawdaddy on PN supposidly makes custom stands or aquaticdesigns


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> crawdaddy on PN supposidly makes custom stands or aquaticdesigns


He does and he makes very good stands. I contacted him a few weeks ago and he is busy doing his kitchen renovation so I am not sure when he will be done with that.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Can you, please, give me his contact?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> crawdaddy on PN supposidly makes custom stands or aquaticdesigns


I dont believe you. coz you know nothing


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

camboy012406 said:


> I dont believe you. coz you know nothing


 That's the risk you take when you talk to me!


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Can you, please, give me his contact?


some people don't like having their personal information given out on online forums. you can send him a PM on PN


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you.

I didn't think that he is on the forum


----------

